# Need update on Fairmont timeshares.....



## keniebc (Jun 9, 2010)

Hi,

We've been looking at a resale at Riverside. bi-annual Gold and bi-annual prime. 4k for both. We like it because it's July/August and a family place.
We only want the Gold, but will trade the prime through Interval
I didn't realize the money issues that the developer was having.
Should I just walk away from this or do they seem secure..
I know there are a lot of members out there so any input would be appreciated..

thanks


----------



## Aussie girl (Jun 9, 2010)

We have owned there since the late 90's and I wouldn't know anything was different if I hadn't read it here. 

I've had some very good trades. Maintenance fees have gone up quite a bit over the last few years.

You can PM me if you have other questions.

Donna


----------

